# (in) security at Chicago Greyhound station



## NW cannonball

Question - is there any security there?

My kid just now mentioned that she got mugged there 2 years ago - mostly non-violent - they took her wallet and cash and I-Phone an credit cards, didn't take her backpack with clothes and toothpaste

minor hassle getting all that cleared up, but with her e-ticket and passport in another pocket, her trip eastbound on Amtrak was not delayed.

So no worries, apart from being robbed, and threatened, and the hassle with the credit cards.

She didn't think it was worth mentioning to me, or to the Chicago cops (didn't need the trip-breaking delay) incident just happened to come up in conversation.

That was two years ago, but I ask

How safe is the Greyhound station now? Anybody know?


----------



## AG1

I visited(first time) the Greyhound station about 8PM while killing time waiting for the LSL departure. There was an active private security guard on duty. There were about 15 people on the outside waiting for rides and maybe 25 people inside. I am a large senior citizen who doesn't walk around with electronics plugged in to my head as most young people seem to do today. I felt safe and did not see any incidents .


----------



## Bob Dylan

When I was at the Chicago Greyhound Station last year ( it was in Daylight,I wouldn't walk there in the dark!) as was said there was a Rent a Cop Security Guard at the Door and one inside who was asking to see tickets in order to enter or stay there.The Bathroom was filthy, it reminded me of the infamous old LA Greyhound Station, and in some ways the Port Authority Terminal in New York.( the street people hanging out)

Unless you are riding Greyhound I see no reason to go there. Mega Bus loads right outside Union Station on the street.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider

I don't think it's a particularly bad area at night and the area has been changing drastically over the past few years with new development on all sides. There was a period when iPhones were targeted heavily, especially on transit, in Chicago, but that seems to have died down quite a bit now that they are much more ubiquitous.


----------



## NW cannonball

OK, I getting to think Greyhound Chicago station is better than 3 years ago. I'll prefer Megabus because connects direct outside CUS.

If I was a 25yo female, i'd still avoid the dog place (account of the dogs)


----------



## NorthShore

While it isn't so unsafe as to avoid entirely, security is wanting.

Also, outside, there are too many hang around types loitering, looking for trouble or tips and such stuff, who really ought to be shooed off.

An old man friend of mine got his pocket picked in the restroom after getting off a bus once (and the guy's accomplice was about to nab his bag.) Fortunately, I saw it all evolving and scuttled the theft, screaming out about it. They got nothing of value, and returned the one item that fell to the floor. Naturally, security ignored the entire thing and they ran out and off down the block.

Generally, my objective when using Chicago's Greyhound station is to spend as little time as necessary there and get going.

The station and neighborhood is reasonable and safe enough to use, but not a place where I think it best to just wait around for terribly long. If you do need to layover, watch your stuff closely.


----------



## dogbert617

FYI, Megabus no longer discharges and loads passengers just south of Chicago Union Station. It's now on Polk Street, between Canal and Clinton.

Not sure about how good/bad the Greyhound Chicago terminal security is. I recall there was private security there years ago, but haven't ridden it in ages. I'd bet as long as you took the usual precautions, that you probably wouldn't get robbed there.


----------

